# I keeping seeing "no's" on shrimp + co2???



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

That depends on what the parameters of the water are and size of tank. Having a picture of the tank setup would help.


Green eggs are fine. Green fungus looking stuff is bad.



Shrimps don't need CO2.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

If I understand your question, I think you mean is it possible to have a CO2 injected setup with shrimp.
The answer is yes, but it can make breeding a bit slower and you have to be a bit more careful. If your goal is purely to breed shrimp it is best to do it without CO2. That being said Cherry Shrimp are tanks and as long as you don't put in too much CO2, you will be fine. Check how much CO2 you are putting by using a drop checker or just measuring the pH drop caused by your injection. You want a pH drop of 1 ideally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I inject 15 ppm in my CRS tank at home and my RCS tank at work. Neither have slowed down breeding since doing so. Once I get my 29 set up, I'll be able to tell you how CRS do in 30 ppm, but I've seen others do it without issue


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

natemcnutty said:


> I inject 15 ppm in my CRS tank at home and my RCS tank at work. Neither have slowed down breeding since doing so. Once I get my 29 set up, I'll be able to tell you how CRS do in 30 ppm, but I've seen others do it without issue


I dose probably around 30ppm and Fire Red Shrimp are breeding, and have CRS that are doing fine but probably not mature for breeding yet.
I was just saying it is easier to breed without CO2 because it removes something you have to worry about. Some people have also found faster results in low-tech, but I'm only high-tech so can't confirm that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Following... so many up and down opinions I just keep my blue dreams in low tech lightly planted tank..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Charrr89 said:


> Following... so many up and down opinions I just keep my blue dreams in low tech lightly planted tank..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I keep a planted tank that my CRS call home. If you are more focused on the shrimp, low tech is the way to go


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

natemcnutty said:


> I keep a planted tank that my CRS call home. If you are more focused on the shrimp, low tech is the way to go




I have... a full planted tank and a seperate tank... I want to rescape but I don't want to lose fish and I don't think I have Enuff shrimp to risk leaving them in my co2 injectd tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

of course it is fine at reasonable levels. there are plenty of tanks that use CO2 to some degree with really nice shrimp (expensive ones...)

like others say, it is just one more thing that can go wrong / you can screw up so people advise against it for newbies.

like everything else in the hobby just start slow... don't just flip it on one day and blast them with CO2. honestly with RCS i wouldn't give a $%#& anyways and just go for it. RCS are tanks... nicer CRS or more sensitive species I would use much more caution...


----------



## anh2.0 (Jun 26, 2016)

o2 saturation is Independent of Co2, you need surface agitation to keep O2 level at equilibrium. Since i inject c02 into my filter, what i do in my tank is have the spray bar about 1cm above the water line and have it spray down ward, this way you dont completely gas out the c02 while bringing in o2.

At 1 bubble per 2-3 second i still get enough c02 for my plants to pearl.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Funken_A said:


> best I can tell is a happy healthy tanks with co2 injection will have 0 ill effects
> 
> 
> 
> Common Myth's in the Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Hobby .:. Information on what is true and what isn't




I'll test that theory when my tank is fully cycled !!! Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

